# Epson 8350 Auto Iris Error



## bmfjimbo80

My 1 1/2 year old Epson 8350 has and Auto Iris Error which to date has occured maybe 8 times and each time I have had to unplug the projector for a few minutes to get it to work. Anyone have this problem? I believe I have like 1400hrs on it. Why does unplugging the unit make it work again its soo weird. Would Epson cover this under warranty?


----------



## Starmaster

It kinda sounds like the gears﻿ on the iris motor / optical block are a little stuck and need to be cleaned or are wearing out, but you have to basically tale the PJ just about all the way apart to get to this location, i am not 100% sure on this but i have seen other Epson owners with the same problem and it ended up being this gears﻿ on the iris motor / optical block problem. 

I don't own a Epson PJ myself but this might be worth checking this problem out, as other people with a Epson PJ in this model were unplugging it for a bit to get it not to show this auto iris error. :T


----------



## DLee2069

I am on my 3rd refurbished 8350 in six months. Two of these units including my current one periodically give me the auto iris error message. I have found I can turn off the power switch for a minute and re-power the unit to correct the problem. I have this problem about twice a month. I will probably swap this unit out under warranty before it expires. I am concerned that out of 3 units two have had this issue, the third unit had a convergence problem. Picture quality is fantastic when it is working.


----------



## bmfjimbo80

Mine was doing it fairly often but now it hasn't done it in like three months. My warranty is up in February so I'm wondering if I should just get it on record to show I'm already having the problem. I just don't wanna give this unit up as my convergence is almost non existent. How has Epson been about the return and such?


----------



## DLee2069

They have been great about the returns. They shipped a new (refurbished) projector each time along with the return labels to ship back for free. No questions asked. My first unit started with the error message but began making a rattling noise after a couple of months.


----------



## bmfjimbo80

I've actually never had the iris turned on until about a week ago and you know what I think I hear some crunchy noises from it.


----------



## bmfjimbo80

O boy.... just my luck. Just when I finally decide to turn the auto iris on, I believe the bulb died last night. I was not watching it but my wife told me this morning that she went to turn the projector on and nothing. So after taking it down this morning I found nothing projecting and then wait about 2 to 3 minutes and then the fan speeds up and the "lamp" light starts flashing on top of the projector. Guess Def time to call in.


----------



## DLee2069

Bummer


----------



## bmfjimbo80

I spoke with Epson today and told them what happened and they said not a problem and also that the new unit was already sent out.


----------



## DLee2069

Glad to hear that. They have always been great about replacing my unit, just dissappointed that after 3 I am still having a problem. Also what happens when the warranty runs out?


----------



## bmfjimbo80

Still having auto iris problems? My biggest concern is that I'm going to get one now with a bad convergence problem or something. My projectors image is near flawless


----------



## DLee2069

Occasionally I will get the auto iris error when I power up the PJ. I can power down and back up and it will be fine for a few weeks. This is almost identical to the problems with my original projector.


----------



## bmfjimbo80

So your saying I am probably going to get another one with the same problem and that they have yet to find a solution to the problem.


----------



## DLee2069

Hopefully you will have better luck than me. This does seem to be a common problem with the Epson, I have seen this discussed in several other posts


----------



## bmfjimbo80

They most certainly do not mess around over there in the support department. I can't believe projector was sitting on my doorstep already yesterday afternoon and my old unit already shipped back. Lets see how the rest of it goes.


----------



## likud

bmfjimbo80 said:


> My 1 1/2 year old Epson 8350 has and Auto Iris Error which to date has occured maybe 8 times and each time I have had to unplug the projector for a few minutes to get it to work. Anyone have this problem? I believe I have like 1400hrs on it. Why does unplugging the unit make it work again its soo weird. Would Epson cover this under warranty?


I also have an Epson EH-TW9000 with auto iris error. any suggestion lads?


----------

